# Where to Buy Tiny Torx Head Screws



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Guys,

I need to know where to get those tiny torx head screws that hold small folders together. I stripped one out on a cheap Kershaw Half Ton, and thought I'd put better ones back in if I could find them.

Searches on the interweb have yielded little.

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you might try a gunsmith supply or there is a company called grainger ,plus i think[ cheaper than dirt] offers nut and bolt kits for gun repair in the field and at home hope this helps


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

bigron said:


> you might try a gunsmith supply or there is a company called grainger ,plus i think[ cheaper than dirt] offers nut and bolt kits for gun repair in the field and at home hope this helps


It does...thanks Ron. I should have thought of gun suppliers.


----------



## Scott_T (Jul 24, 2013)

I've heard if you contact Kershaw they'll mail you replacement screws and suchlike for free also.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Scott_T said:


> I've heard if you contact Kershaw they'll mail you replacement screws and suchlike for free also.


Dang...every reply makes me feel dumber. Thanks fellas!


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

I've used these guys before and liked em. http://www.microfasteners.com/


----------



## SmartAceW0LF (Nov 7, 2013)

Smashtoad, I take Hard Disc Drives apart and keep virtually everything in them for one thing or another. Particularly the stainless steel torx screws and the magnets. Many of the screws are pretty nice while others look cheap. If nothing else the magnets alone are worth the effort to retrieve.


----------

